# Imperial knight or baneblade.



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello all I was wondering if heresy could help me. I've come to a little problem. I could either get a baneblade or a imperial knight. I want the baneblade because it's a big as fuck tank, but I also want a imperial knight because it's a huge robot that I would love to paint.

So what should I get

Thanks


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

Are you going to use them in 40k or are they display models?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm going to use it in 40k


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

the knight costs less but has a considerable lack of firepower. I'd say that if you plan to face a superheavy then go fo the knight (to fuck big things with D sword and to save points since it can go down with a couple of superheavy shots). otherwise be the king of the party and go baneblade.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I have this dilemma too. However, I've written an 'Endstate' for my Guard army and Grey Knights (not for orks or chaos yet though). Because I want to check things off on those lists, I'm going for a Baneblade first... but I think a Knight detachment may just have to become a list unto itself for later on.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I say Knight as it doesn't use the LOW slot! 

Thus, you don't get forced to use the Alter of war missions from the Escalation book, or give the opoenent that +1 to grab the 1st turn, or the extra victory points!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fuck it, get both. :grin:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Fuck it, get both. :grin:


I would but the price that gw is selling them for is a kick in the bawsack


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Nacho libre said:


> I would but the price that gw is selling them for is a kick in the bawsack


Being UK-based, I suggest you have a look at what the boys at Dark Sphere are able to do...

Baneblade - linky
Imperial Knight - linky

They also offer the in-store collection option if you're in London. However, even with postage, it will be cheaper than getting them from GW direct.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Wookiepelt said:


> Being UK-based, I suggest you have a look at what the boys at Dark Sphere are able to do...
> 
> Baneblade - linky
> Imperial Knight - linky
> ...



I was talking to mate about it and he recommended total war gamer. They are selling one for £59


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Nacho libre said:


> I was talking to mate about it and he recommended total war gamer. They are selling one for £59


I had problems with delivery from them in the past on two different orders spaced about 5 days apart. After a month of waiting for both them I had to cancel and even with the confirmed cancellations, I had to go through my credit card company (Amex) to get the actual refund credited to my account! To be honest, I too was tempted by the 30% discount they offered but after those two experiences I decided to go else where.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Wookiepelt said:


> I had problems with delivery from them in the past on two different orders spaced about 5 days apart. After a month of waiting for both them I had to cancel and even with the confirmed cancellations, I had to go through my credit card company (Amex) to get the actual refund credited to my account! To be honest, I too was tempted by the 30% discount they offered but after those two experiences I decided to go else where.



That happened to my mate at Christmas. He ordered a case and they didn't deliver it. I think I will try dark sphere.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Wookiepelt said:


> I had problems with delivery from them in the past...


Same here. They offer great deals, but don't have a lot in stock apparently. I ended up cancelling my last order from them after 5 weeks waiting for it to be despatched.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Baneblade. More guns, tougher, effective against an array of targets, and yeah, it's a huge tank. I like them because they fit in with the Guard army, whereas a Knight always seems out of place wherever it is (maybe in a FW Mechanicus army, in which case; why are you running a Knight instead of a Warhound? You've got a FW Mechanicum army, you're some kind of being made from money).


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

should be Imperial knight paladin and knight errant VS Baneblade, Banehammer, Banesword, Doom Hammer, Hellhammer, Shadowsword, Stormlord or Stormsword.

looks like you get a lot more from the baneblade kit and with magnets you could have it all


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

I gotta say after building my knight im so glad I choose it over a baneblade it just looks so cool ands pretty fun to build.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

kickboxerdog said:


> I gotta say after building my knight im so glad I choose it over a baneblade it just looks so cool ands pretty fun to build.


I know man I really want to paint one.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Well since the Knight can be used in a non-escalation game I would go knight. In a 1k tournament today I got tabled by a guy who had 2 knights (750 points) and there was just nothing I could do with them. Now I have a baneblade and saw what it does to knights the other day so if you use super heavies a lot in your games go baneblade, but every day gaming, and painting, knight all the way.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

HokieHWT said:


> In a 1k tournament today I got tabled by a guy who had 2 knights (750 points) and there was just nothing I could do with them.


Thats generally what you call a win at all cost player. One knight I could understand, it would be tough to take down at 1k but not impossible. Two though? About as easy as going through three land raiders..


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

darkreever said:


> Thats generally what you call a win at all cost player. One knight I could understand, it would be tough to take down at 1k but not impossible. Two though? About as easy as going through three land raiders..


The real problem was I had flown my Vendetta off the table when I was tabled, technically I still had some lascannon shots coming their way  I did take off 4 HP from one knight before it ended it the 3rd turn....


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

HokieHWT said:


> The real problem was I had flown my Vendetta off the table when I was tabled, technically I still had some lascannon shots coming their way  I did take off 4 HP from one knight before it ended it the 3rd turn....


Don't get me wrong, a vendetta or tri-las predator, or similarly anti armour oriented unit could take down a super heavy in a single round. You just have to be pretty lucky with those roles; since you need a minimum of two pens with explosion results to off a knight. (Other super heavies, like the baneblade, need three explosions in order for you to have a chance at taking one out in a single round.)


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

HokieHWT said:


> I did take off 4 HP from one knight before it ended it the 3rd turn....


Thats harsh man. I felt bad the one game I did something like that.


----------

